# Sheep slaughtered in 'satanic' ritual



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Sheep slaughtered in 'satanic' ritual*
22.09.06

Around 100 animals have been found slaughtered and mutilated on Dartmoor in Devon
Police are hunting "devil worshippers" after a series of sickening "satanic rite" attacks on sheep at a national park.

Around 100 animals have been found slaughtered and mutilated with their tongues, eyes and sexual organs removed on Dartmoor in Devon in the past year.

All of the bodies had been arranged in a satanic star shape on the floor or laid out in a circle with their necks broken.

Most of the blood-thirsty rituals have been carried out during a full moon.

In the latest attack farmer Charles Mudge, of Tavistock, Devon, found 30 of his flock dead with bizarre half-moon symbols carved into their flesh. He discovered all their bodies lying near a bloodstained stone altar and wooden stake.

"We are absolutely devastated. It is disgusting," he said. "We don't know how they're doing it. But they must be people with dogs and have got to be used to handling sheep."

A spokesman for Devon and Cornwall Police said the majority of incidents have taken place during a full moon.

She added: "The killings are becoming increasingly vicious. We currently have no suspects."


----------

